# Algarve/Portugal



## Tuddie

Anyone on here from this area / country? Where do you get your products from, any meets etc?


----------



## Tuddie

No one at all ??


----------



## In2detailing

Tuddie said:


> Anyone on here from this area / country? Where do you get your products from, any meets etc?


If you can't find anyone local then most online retailers will ship to Portugal for not too much money which gives you access to all the brands in the UK.

Imran 
:driver:


----------



## Titanium Htail

http://www.detailstore.pt/loja/

John Tht.


----------



## Tuddie

In2detailing said:


> If you can't find anyone local then most online retailers will ship to Portugal for not too much money which gives you access to all the brands in the UK.
> 
> Imran
> :driver:


Cheers buddy but I live in a small remote village, its a nightmare to get stuff delivered here as the house is so hard to find.


----------



## dchapman88

Completely unrelated so sorry OP
But I'm holidaying in the Algarve next year 
Can't blooming wait. 

Anyway back on topic I'm sure lots of the DW sponsers will deliver to Europe, so you should be able to get some great products
Maybe if you find some products your interested in, drop the seller a message first and see what their individual delivery is like. 

E.g I prefer people who deliver with the courier DPD, just my personal preference


----------

